# Big-show-stopper



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Website will be updated later in the week. ENJOY THE CANDY


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## M007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ouuuuuu Lala!


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Sweet update.

What's the price range on the bounce looking shrooms?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*"Big-Show-Stopper"*

_.....I saw what you did there_  Nice pieces  Drool worthy.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Good God!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Holy jebus. Can I have some bigshow GODZILLA shrooms, those make my head spin.

I have a few organs I can spare...I think.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121651994174

I'm going to no longer want these, I NEED them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Holy moly..... thats crazy stuff Dave..speachless


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*A visit to the Show that is Big.....*

I had the opportunity to drop by yesterday evening and it was figuratively and literally a _Big Show_. The build/re-build of BigShow's main Display and new Coral Vats/Coral Room is worthy of the "BigShow" brand. I purposely waited until renovations were nearly complete and the systems were up and running for awhile before dropping by......with the appropriate house warming beverages of course.  In fact, if I had waited an extra day; there would have been new couches to enjoy the view. I'll just have to wait for the beverage station to be installed for my next visit. 

Here are some teaser pics from my visit. Enjoy.













I also had a very close look at the *mushrooms* currently being offered. The answer is "*Yes*" the pictures posted are very accurate of colour and texture.  The water flow and reflection was just a little too turbulent for a decent picture. Apologies.

A TON of colourful corals and fish all around.


----------



## M007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Bravo, epic set up!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for posting Red 
Quite awesome !
I gotta get out there someday 
Road trip anyone in downtown core ??


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

holy moly.. and ..WOW what a plumbing job

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey! I was there last night too! Sorry i missed you Red.

It is indeed an impressive set up to say the least. I picked up a few incredible pieces. I was very impressed with the quality of his corals and his prices are reasonable. 

I will definitely be going back! Can't wait to see the room finished.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Well let me tell you I was there too Very impressive set up I must say I can't believe how big those tanks are no to mention all the candy on them.
Im still mad at myself for leaving without a yellow hammer..still bothers me


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

sig said:


> holy moly.. and ..WOW what a plumbing job


 Agreed. Very European....Swiss precision like.



mattdean said:


> Hey! I was there last night too! Sorry i missed you Red.
> 
> It is indeed an impressive set up to say the least. I picked up a few incredible pieces. I was very impressed with the quality of his corals and his prices are reasonable.
> 
> I will definitely be going back! Can't wait to see the room finished.


 It's a small reefing world in the GTA. I'm sorry I missed you as well. *hint* Wait for the couches and "beverage" dispensing station. 



explor3r said:


> Well let me tell you I was there too Very impressive set up I must say I can't believe how big those tanks are no to mention all the candy on them.
> Im still mad at myself for leaving without a yellow hammer..still bothers me


Sent BigShow a text. Problem solved. Apparently It's what I do.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Red. It was a pleasure having you and Alex over. Thank you both for the alcohol. I didn't get a chance to get into the FRAG CAVE Sangria! but when I do...It will be amazing 

Matt also thanks for coming over. Pleasure chatting with you.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Some new items added. This is only but a fraction of the corals I have. IF you are looking for something in particular let me know as I may have what your looking for. Some nice packs on the site as well.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Bullet said:


> Thanks for posting Red
> Quite awesome !
> I gotta get out there someday
> Road trip anyone in downtown core ??


haha i'm in. Pitch in for gas since I don't have a car downtown.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I can also bring corals to the GTA area. No charge for anywhere along the QEW to 427. Just shoot me a PM and I can work it out with you.

Cheers.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

y4zhuang said:


> haha i'm in. Pitch in for gas since I don't have a car downtown.


I'm in too, let me know when.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been thinking that maybe we can plan a day where I bring people down from the kippling station and then back to kippling? Any takers for that?

I know its tough to justify the commute to Hamilton, so maybe a free ride down will help people out? 

100's and 100's of corals in stock.

Let me know your thoughts.

Dave


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Good idea, I am in if it is a weekend preferrably Sunday this month.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Just wondering does anyone know, is the parking in Kipling station free on Sundays.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Would be a real treat to setup a time and drop by. But I'm afraid in not ready for Big Shows caliber of inventory.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

BIGSHOW said:


> I have been thinking that maybe we can plan a day where I bring people down from the kippling station and then back to kippling? Any takers for that?
> 
> I know its tough to justify the commute to Hamilton, so maybe a free ride down will help people out?
> 
> ...


Weekday?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

y4zhuang said:


> Weekday?


That will probably not be the best time for everyone. It would be on the weekend. (not to mention traffic)

Dave


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

haha too good to be true. I'm in for a sunday if we're setting up a poll


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

loonie said:


> Just wondering does anyone know, is the parking in Kipling station free on Sundays.


Pretty sure parking is free on weekends


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Went to Dave's place few days ago, very impressive upgrade! I didn't see the couch, probably I was busy looking at his tanks


----------

